# Identity & Value?



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a shotgun and a .22 rifle. The shotgun is a 20 ga. single shot that I bought from an aunt in 1959. It is an Eastern Arms Mod. 43-103-2850. The rifle is a bolt action. It is a Sears Roebuck & Co #105.9-9129. I bought it from Sears in the early 70's. I'm just curious to know if they have any value. I really don't intend to sell them but it would be nice to know what I own. Any help would be appreciated. Pix below.
















http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn268/RevDerb/?action=view&current=June2008006.jpg


----------

